# Find me some nice earphones Please



## CrayonMuncher

I'm not buying right now but I need something to aim for, had these before 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDR-EX71SLB-Fontopia-Headphones-Black/dp/B00008XYJL

And they were awesome bought three pairs over the course of many years but they are now discontinued so I bought these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDREX7...phones/dp/B003GVDFWK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

And man they are bad, you can see my review for more info, So i am looking for this type of earphones but reall good qulaity, I am tempted by beats by dre as I just know they will be good, I spent ages trying to determine if these were good and I just know beats by dre will work, but I hear that you can get better for your money, but I don't know where to start I want very good bass and treble btw and Ill maybe spend around 60 quid.


----------



## OvenMaster

Save some money: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sennheiser-...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1323657732&sr=1-1


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Nah I want the in ear ones, not those kind of ones.


----------

